

3D-printed guns: State Department orders firm to remove web blueprints - ISL
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/may/09/3d-printed-guns-plans-state-department

======
rtpg
Guess the points in this article sort of prove that it's already more or less
illegal to build a gun with a 3d printer. Hopefully this will mean that
politicians won't try to implement stupid new laws t...

>On Sunday, New York senator Charles Schumer said that legislation should be
created to prevent people from making 3D printed guns.

Come on guys

This hack-a-day article([http://hackaday.com/2013/05/06/the-first-3d-printed-
gun-has-...](http://hackaday.com/2013/05/06/the-first-3d-printed-gun-has-been-
fired-and-i-dont-care/)) talks a bit about 3d guns, and namely how it is a
false problem. Would be nice if everyone would read it

